# Home made "Bait Mate"



## Charlie Two Tracks (Sep 11, 2012)

I decided a couple of months ago to make my own fish attractant for my lures. Garlic comes in a bulb in the grocery store and has a bunch of cloves in it. I took two bulbs (not cloves) and pressed each of the cloves in the bulb into a plastic drinking glass with a lid. I put the squashed up garlic and all the pulp in there. I then put a 1/4 cup of non iodized salt in the glass. I then put about a cup of regular vegetablle oil in the glass and shook the whole thing up. I take the lid off and dip by lure or plastic in there and make darn sure that I don't spill the glass over. I have been using that same mix for the last two months and it works great. One of the lakes I fish has clear water in it and I saw a 4 lb. bass pick up my plastic and swim away. He wasn't going to spit it out and did not react until I set the hook. It's cheap and works great! I keep a towel around in case I get some on my hands cause it's quite stinky. I haven't let any of the guys around here know about it yet and probably won't. I just add a little oil when needed and keep the pulp in the glass.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Sep 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice - I have tried the same thing and it works the same as what you buy.


You can also take the garlic and cook it in the oil (low heat or it will fry and burn) and then strain the oil and you have some nice scent oil.

I like to take a hypo needle and inject some into the plastic.


I still plan on trying it with crayfish but have not done that yet!


----------



## rusty.hook (Sep 23, 2012)

When I was bass fishing years back, I would put Oil of Annice in the bag of plastic worms I was going to use the next day, worked pretty good. Buy it at any drugstore.


----------

